# Hi guys



## Cesar29 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Guys

     Well first of all I'm not a Machinist yet but I have register and have papers processed to attend to BCIT for a Machinist Foundation.
My first career was a cook I finished Culinary Arts and Business Ownership in Arts Institute of Vancouver after 3 years of work in that line it wasn't the right career for me so I decided to move out of that line of work.
My uncle offered me a job in a glass manufacturing company and I got assigned in the fabrication department. Then  I saw the machines, CNCs it was all incredible, I worked hard then got trained to all different type of CNC/Mill Machine and after 2 years I have moved to a different company that specializes in wire products its an old company 1964 old an does alot of manual machine from making nails, barbwire, galvanized wire, weld mesh, wire draw etc etc... After 1.6 years of loving the job I got laid off because of the Steel and Aluminum Tariff from the USA there was about 40+ of us got laid off. So I decided to go to school starting in October 1 2018 to earn my Certificate in Machining and work may way to the Red Seal. Unfortunate I'm missing on alot of other foundations and I only know alot on machine operating and maintenance , have learned to use different types of measuring instruments such as Micro Meter, caliper etc etc... and read specification sheets for the type of product that I have to produce on a daily basis. I signed up so that I could start to create more connections on this career.

For those who would or could help me out on this it is a part of my training package to have 3 Employee (a machinist) and 3 Employer ( the one who hires/interview the machinist into their shop/company) to answer this simple survey. If you could the great!! That would help me out a lot to kick-start my schooling.

If there is any questions regarding on the questionnaire/survey please contact me through my E-mail.
My E-mail: cjbaldueza29@gmail.com

Thank you


----------

